# Estrodial and progesterone levels on natural fet!?! Advice please!



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

I've been searching for some info on estrodial and progesterone levels whilst on a natural fet but can't find anything that really answers my questions... Is anyone able to help?

I'm on my third natural fet and am trying to work out why they do the fet when they do...
I'm due transfer tomorrow and I do trust my clinc but I'm a bit concerned as to why this cycle we have waited a bit longer and now my estrodial has dropped...
Yesterday it was 700 and progesterone was 34.5
Today 602 for estrodial and progesterone 72.8

Can anyone tell me what the optimal levels are for transfer an also is it normal to do transfer when eatroial levels are on the way down?

I would really appreciate any advice as I don't want to waste my lovely blasts if my body is not in the right place to be receptive to them!

Thanks in advance n good luck with your journey xxx


----------



## Hope4aMiracle (Nov 8, 2010)

Hiya,

I am at the ARGC and have just undergone a FET. I was originally on a natural cycle but when it came to the day before likely transfer I was told that my estrodial levels had dropped significantly and they were too low to sustain a pregnancy (so sorry I didn't write down what those numbers were but I think it dropped to the 200's). At that point I was switched to a medicated cycle. From what I understand both estrodial and progesterone are required for the embryo to want to stick around and implant. I think estrodial may also have something to do with the thickness of your womb lining. Mine was quite thin and didn't really thicken on it's own and I had to take progynova.

I don't know if it makes any difference but I have always ovluated on day 18/19 but still have a 27/28 day cycle. Makes me think that the second half of my cycle is too short for my hormones to reach the levels they should.

Have you asked the ARGC about a medicated FET? I know that natural is probably the ideal and as close to a "normal" pregnancy, but I am quite glad I was switched to medicated so that they had control over my hormones. But that is because my hormones didn't do as they were supposed to. Sounds like your hormones are playing ball if they have opted for a natural FET.

I hope that helps in some way?


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for replying, appreciate it!
It has helped in some way as although idont know the exact answer to my question its made me realise that if my levels were wrong then Argc would just switch me to a medicated fet, I should just trust a bit!
Glad to see your medicated fet worked for you! Good luck with it all...
I'm in tomorrow morning....


----------



## Hope4aMiracle (Nov 8, 2010)

Exactly - your levels are obviously fine for a natural cycle or they would have switched you like they did for me! Good luck tomorrow and I hope your transfer is very soon. You know that you are in the best hands!


----------

